# what port does your BMW go to if you do PCD



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Our '22 540i was off-loaded at the Port of Charleston 3/9, we picked it up at our PCD delivery on 4/1. It was a blast.


----------



## erustenholtz75 (9 mo ago)

Rich_Jenkins said:


> Our '22 540i was off-loaded at the Port of Charleston 3/9, we picked it up at our PCD delivery on 4/1. It was a blast.


cant wait to go pick up ours. Did your car have a stop sale or anything that caused a delay?


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

erustenholtz75 said:


> cant wait to go pick up ours. Did your car have a stop sale or anything that caused a delay?


Although our paperwork from the PCD mentioned "stop sale", I rather got the impression it was boiler plate that they included with each customer communication. Nothing was ever mentioned about a delay for my specific vehicle, no. I never did quite understand why it took from 3/9 to our pickup date of 4/1; they offered us 4/1 with a kind of "take it or leave it" message, so we took it, since we had some scheduling constraints.

I will say our local Sales adviser did not provide much in the way of info; so if there was a stop sale he didn't tell us. Most everything I found out about the car's status during the wait (about 14 weeks, order to pickup, for us) was from calling the BMW Genius number with my production number.

Are you doing the PCD in Spartanburg?


----------



## erustenholtz75 (9 mo ago)

Rich_Jenkins said:


> Although our paperwork from the PCD mentioned "stop sale", I rather got the impression it was boiler plate that they included with each customer communication. Nothing was ever mentioned about a delay for my specific vehicle, no. I never did quite understand why it took from 3/9 to our pickup date of 4/1; they offered us 4/1 with a kind of "take it or leave it" message, so we took it, since we had some scheduling constraints.
> 
> I will say our local Sales adviser did not provide much in the way of info; so if there was a stop sale he didn't tell us. Most everything I found out about the car's status during the wait (about 14 weeks, order to pickup, for us) was from calling the BMW Genius number with my production number.
> 
> Are you doing the PCD in Spartanburg?


Got it! I am actually an employee here at the dealership and I have seen some vehicles being held up at the port. Nothing too crazy tho.

yes we are doing the PCD, currently the car is still on the boat in GA, heading to Charleston next for unloading. Hoping we can go get it within the next few weeks 🤞🏼


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

erustenholtz75 said:


> Got it! I am actually an employee here at the dealership and I have seen some vehicles being held up at the port. Nothing too crazy tho.
> 
> yes we are doing the PCD, currently the car is still on the boat in GA, heading to Charleston next for unloading. Hoping we can go get it within the next few weeks 🤞🏼


Excellent. We’ve done two PCD’s now, they are hugely enjoyable. Have a great time.


----------

